# Best All-In-One Nano Tank



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between a few aquarium systems to use for a breeder and nursery. I need two, so I could just buy two of the same system if one stands out above the others. Also would like to know if the tanks should be different shapes.

So far I've found:
Fluval spec v 5g - $100 
Current solo 5g - $160
Fluval spec 3 2.6g - $90
Topfin 5g. - $50
Eheim Aquastyle Aquarium 4g - $100
Marineland silhouette 3 gallon - $175


Advice would be awesome.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I personally like the fluval spec v or the fluval edge 6


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I have Fluval Spec V and Spec III. 

Love them both, for fish would definitely suggest the V.

Hey! Just noticed your location, welcome neighbour!


----------



## sbrady88 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yesterday petsmart had the spec v for $49.99


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

sbrady88 said:


> Yesterday petsmart had the spec v for $49.99


It just went on sale in Canadian petsmart too! For the low low price of $100...

Still an ok price for what you get though.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Chalkbass said:


> It just went on sale in Canadian petsmart too! For the low low price of $100...
> 
> Still an ok price for what you get though.


I think that was the sale price I got last summer. 

Regular 115? 120?


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

I'd go w/ the Spec V.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> I have Fluval Spec V and Spec III.
> 
> Love them both, for fish would definitely suggest the V.
> 
> Hey! Just noticed your location, welcome neighbour!


Hello! How about the fish selection at creatures ah?





Daisy Mae said:


> I think that was the sale price I got last summer.
> 
> Regular 115? 120?


$130

I think it's a given getting the spec v, I'm just not sure what to do for the 2nd tank. For breeding it might be better to go with a taller tank.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup, I like to go to Creatures. Dangerous though. 
Second tank? Ha ha I'd be tempted by the Current one. Just cause I like how the lights are on the periphery of the lid, it's a change from normal.

What are you trying to breed by the way?


----------



## MYGrace924 (Dec 18, 2015)

upvote for Fluval Spec V


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Yup, I like to go to Creatures. Dangerous though.
> Second tank? Ha ha I'd be tempted by the Current one. Just cause I like how the lights are on the periphery of the lid, it's a change from normal.
> 
> What are you trying to breed by the way?



Haha I'm also leaning towards the current, even though it would be almost twice the price of the spec v. My theory is the less horizontal space of the current makes for a better breeder.

My plan is celestial pearl danios since they are so expensive and I want a school. Guppies as well.

Do you think Scarlet badis and clown Killifish would be good to breed?

I would just have different species on rotation through the breeder and different types of fry in the nursery. Releasing them into the display tank before they are big enough to eat fry. Ok plan?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Chalkbass said:


> Haha I'm also leaning towards the current, even though it would be almost twice the price of the spec v. My theory is the less horizontal space of the current makes for a better breeder.
> 
> My plan is celestial pearl danios since they are so expensive and I want a school. Guppies as well.
> 
> ...


Ha ha I was just curious what type of fish would breed in small tanks. I have not really tried my hand at breeding anything except for guppies when I was a teenager and most recently cherry shrimp. 

So no clue about your fish breeding questions!

Ok, I just noticed I ha ha'd a couple times on this thread. Duh. That's unusual for me.


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

What about the petco bookshelf 6.6g? It's a 6 gallon long acrylic tank comes with an azoo hob filter


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

This may be unpopular or out of the ordinary, but you could build your own all in one aquarium quite easily. There isn't much to it. As for off the shelf, I like the Spec V but the price always killed me.


----------



## FizzyShellfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Watch prices on Petco and Petsmart. I picked up a Spec V in Chicago from Petsmart a couple days ago for $54, tax included. Their regular price was listed $114. The prices are all over the place, and in particular had to be a store pickup. Called Friday night and put a hold on the last one they had. Still waiting for other supplies to set it up.

My first tank ever, and I'm 45 years old!


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> This may be unpopular or out of the ordinary, but you could build your own all in one aquarium quite easily. There isn't much to it. As for off the shelf, I like the Spec V but the price always killed me.


I may do just that with the breeder since the tank needs to be setup in a certain way for spawning and may not be suitable for scaping. What I'm going for though with the nanos is to possibly have a small breeding setup that isn't an eyesore.


----------



## Roombo (Dec 21, 2015)

I've had the Topfin setup in my office for two weeks. I really like and for 29 bucks you cant beat the price. I added a sponge filter and some extra noodles in the sump area for extra bio filtration.


----------



## Amir_Nano (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi,


I'm not sure whether you've already decided what to buy; but my recommendation is to get a frameless/rimless glass tank only. Why? The light system of most of these all-in-one products are not enough to grow moderate to hard plants (Those which every planted tank fan is dreaming about). Some of them barely have space or a design to add more lights. 

I bought Eheim 6 gallon and I had to add another light. 

Buy something that you can make it perfect for a contest in future. These are limited.

Amir


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Amir_Nano said:


> Buy something that you can make it perfect for a contest in future. These are limited.


Check out the first sentence of the original post_ - "to use for a breeder and nursery"
_
They aren't searching to create some contest entry with the tank, just good old fashion fish keeping!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I read on another forum that the top fin tank's pump (and many other top fin pumps) were recently recalled.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

my two cents...I'll never buy another all-in-one.

I prefer the bare rimless tank and then I can add my own light, filter etc.

Sometimes those included filters are too strong, suck betta fins in and fry, etc. You are stuck with it!!
This will be my next nano tank.

Water World VERTEX? Desktop 2.7-Gallon Aquarium ... : Target


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

prototyp3 said:


> Check out the first sentence of the original post_ - "to use for a breeder and nursery"
> _
> They aren't searching to create some contest entry with the tank, just good old fashion fish keeping!


The problem is that not too many people seem to be good old fashioned fish keepers anymore. These days it's more about artistic ability than actually maintaining fish. Face it, most of these visually stunning tanks we see aren't meant to be kept for more than a year, if even that long. And how many times have we seen a post that goes something like this: "I'm looking for a blue fish ..." Really? If you're looking for something to go with the decor in your home, buy a painting. I like planted tanks but for me it's all about the fish.

Sorry to rant. I'll get off my soapbox now (or is that statement too old-fashioned?). :wink:

Bump:


sbrady88 said:


> Yesterday petsmart had the spec v for $49.99


That's a great price. Next time you see a deal like that, please post it. I would have been all over that.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I wouldn't breed anything except water fleas in such a small tank. A 5 gal may do to keep a batch of 30 platy fry for the first month, thereafter you need sick amounts of water changes.... if you were to breed anything...there are more babies than the number of fish you started out with, they need space to grow and clean water to prevent stunting. Then if you did this well, you will need even more space to grow the little ones out...

It is a bit cruel, but maybe a nice show guppy trio, let them eat all the fry they want.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Just found a barley used spec v. Lady bought it for 160 to save a few guppies her niece couldn't take care of or something. Was asking 100, I said I could do 80. Probably could have gone lower, but kind of sucks for her.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Nordic said:


> I wouldn't breed anything except water fleas in such a small tank. A 5 gal may do to keep a batch of 30 platy fry for the first month, thereafter you need sick amounts of water changes.... if you were to breed anything...there are more babies than the number of fish you started out with, they need space to grow and clean water to prevent stunting. Then if you did this well, you will need even more space to grow the little ones out...
> 
> It is a bit cruel, but maybe a nice show guppy trio, let them eat all the fry they want.


These are the size of tank people are using for breeding. From what I've read going much bigger doesn't really have any benefit to spawning and may reduce chances of successfully breeding these nano fish. I don't think it's cruel to have 2 to 3 1" fish in a well kept 5g long for a week. If they are comfortable enough to breed, I see no issue. I care about the fish's wellbeing. If too many fry become an issue, I may need to go bigger or have an additional fry tank.

That said, there is the technique of adding a "target fish" if you have a larger breeding tank. This method is used with territorial species such as rams that are not pairing. The additional fish used is a different peaceful species such as a zebra. It poses no real threat but will provoke the male to isolate the other possible rival and pair with the female. You can manipulate fish with jealousy too. You could just buy a cheep betta bowl and put it against the nano breeder with the same results.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Found this 8.5g biocube w. mounting bracket for 60, but talked him down to 40. Good deal?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it totally awesome... make me want to run out and get one.., but my wife would give me the "LOOK" again, with the the comment"Another fish tank...."


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Chalkbass said:


> Found this 8.5g biocube w. mounting bracket for 60, but talked him down to 40. Good deal?


Good Deal - a DIY hood / light for ~40$ and you are good to go.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Chalkbass said:


> Found this 8.5g biocube w. mounting bracket for 60, but talked him down to 40. Good deal?


Ha ha, I have seen that same ad on UsedVictoria for maybe two weeks now? Good deal, it looks like a Fluval Flora, cheapest brand new I have ever seen is 89$ plus shipping which ends up being ridiculous.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Ha ha, I have seen that same ad on UsedVictoria for maybe two weeks now? Good deal, it looks like a Fluval Flora, cheapest brand new I have ever seen is 89$ plus shipping which ends up being ridiculous.





Cmeister said:


> Good Deal - a DIY hood / light for ~40$ and you are good to go.


Ahh, good deal.

I was at the lfs today to see what equipment would cost and according to the teenage employee it would come to about $100 for filter, heater and substrate... 

Not sure what kind of lighting to go with or what to do about a hood. Have to try and kept cost down for this one.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Clip on fluorescent desk lamp I think at Walmart is 10-15$ 
Fluorescent 19-23W bulb another 5$?

Do you absolutely have to have a cover? Piece of cut glass?


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

AquaAurora said:


> I read on another forum that the top fin tank's pump (and many other top fin pumps) were recently recalled.



This is what I heard from the petsmart manager... recalled due to possiability of electric shock.

Thats how I walked out with my specV for $40 a couple weeks ago.

So I would also vote for thespec5. Otherwise I would go with the topfin setup for breesing purposes.


----------



## ckeep22 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have seen that nano cube on used Victoria so many times and almost pulled the trigger. Did you end up buying it?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

The SpecVs were going for fairly cheap at PetSmart this past week!

I personally love my Spec V! But all these other Nanos are looking slicker every time.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

ckeep22 said:


> I have seen that nano cube on used Victoria so many times and almost pulled the trigger. Did you end up buying it?


I was going to, but he stopped responding the day we were supposed to meet. Now it's Christmas and I have to leave tomorrow... I wonder if I could e transfer him the money and have it held for me. I'm sure he wouldn't screw me over on Christmas.:|

I've been looking at the AIO reef nano's and they look pretty great. Some aren't all that expensive either.


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

If he stopped responding I say move on. He wants more then your willing to pay. If he had it listed for $80, and you got him down to $40. He is probably going to hold out for a better offer if he dosent allready have one. 

Honestly, where are you planing to set these up? If there just going to be breeder tanks get an Aqueaon 5.5 gallon. My petco in the states sells them for $15. Add a piece of glass for a hood and what ever you want for a light source. Then just get a small HOB filter or sponge filters which if your doing breaders would be the way to go. And your all set. And in the end probably money ahead in the long run


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Curt_914 said:


> If he stopped responding I say move on. He wants more then your willing to pay. If he had it listed for $80, and you got him down to $40. He is probably going to hold out for a better offer if he dosent allready have one.
> 
> Honestly, where are you planing to set these up? If there just going to be breeder tanks get an Aqueaon 5.5 gallon. My petco in the states sells them for $15. Add a piece of glass for a hood and what ever you want for a light source. Then just get a small HOB filter or sponge filters which if your doing breaders would be the way to go. And your all set. And in the end probably money ahead in the long run


Did a quick search and didn't see any Canadian aqueons.

A sponge filter would make the most sense. Do you know what sponge setup would be good for a nano? The size of airpump?


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

I will do some digging and get back to you tomorrow on the sponges. As for air pump, one for a 10 gallon will be fine on a 5.5 gallon tank. If you build a rack of course larger pumps or even an air compressor with a larg tank would be best


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Curt_914 said:


> I will do some digging and get back to you tomorrow on the sponges. As for air pump, one for a 10 gallon will be fine on a 5.5 gallon tank. If you build a rack of course larger pumps or even an air compressor with a larg tank would be best


Thanks for bringing sponge filters to my attention. I didn't know they had such great biological filtration. They may even outclass canisters for biological filtration. It's perfect for providing micro-organisms for newborns to eat. I'm pretty sure a lot of failure with raising fry is due to not having enough plants and an established colony of micro-organisms. That's why I'm not going the way of a plastic tub and a filter.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I have been using an ATI Hydro sponge filter size 0 for a five gallon bubble bowl. The sponge itself is 2" tall and 2-3/4" diameter. 
The size 1 is slightly taller and is suitable for up to ten gallons IIRC.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Also have a line on two used oceanic bio cube systems.

A 14g listed for $180, but he will do $120

Also a 29g w. stand listed at $125. Haven't made an offer yet.

Both seller's know nothing about the tanks and are likely just trying to get rid of someone else's tank. Both in great condition.

Could be interesting options...


----------



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

I always wantes a bio cube 

The ATi sponges are good I have used them before. The one I want to recomend to you I havent had a chance to look up yet. But it is a dual sponge set up.

Bump: If ypu google "dual sponge bio filter" you will see what I would recomend. The Hagen Elite are good but there are similar versions for cheaper


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Out of the options presented I would go with the Eheim. I love Fluval and have owned both the 6 and 12 gallon edge for some time now. However the edge is not practical for breeding and only with some moderate aquacaping experience would I suggest the Edge. The specs I think out of all of them are the absolute best in terms of filtration. However ascetics are important for me as well and those aluminum/plastic (???) joints were an absolute deal breaker for me or else I probably would own one of each. The others look cheap...though the aquatop is not bad.
Ehiem does produce a tank specifically for aquascaping/shrimp with an under gravel filter which I think would suite for breeding (as opposed to the in tank filter shown in the photo you posted)

I am like you in that I am planning my first step into breeding. I ordered some killifish eggs with a estimated hatch time sometime early march so I'm also looking at options that give me practicality without at all sacrificing design. I am leaning towards an Eheim as I too would prefer and all in one package. 

H o w e v e r , the last few days I have been strongly considering an Aqua Design Amano or AquaDo tank. They both offer a good number of size and shape options in the nano category.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

^ Nice, what will you breed?


I bought the old 20g bio cube. It's going to be interesting designing the scape for the spec and bio. I'll cycle the bio cube with extra gravel and biological media and just insta-cycle the spec.


----------



## FizzyShellfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Spec V is on sale at PetCo right now for $59.49. Pretty sure it's store pickup only.


----------



## Chalkbass (Nov 27, 2015)

Pattern8 said:


> Out of the options presented I would go with the Eheim. I love Fluval and have owned both the 6 and 12 gallon edge for some time now. However the edge is not practical for breeding and only with some moderate aquacaping experience would I suggest the Edge. The specs I think out of all of them are the absolute best in terms of filtration. However ascetics are important for me as well and those aluminum/plastic (???) joints were an absolute deal breaker for me or else I probably would own one of each. The others look cheap...though the aquatop is not bad.
> Ehiem does produce a tank specifically for aquascaping/shrimp with an under gravel filter which I think would suite for breeding (as opposed to the in tank filter shown in the photo you posted)
> 
> I am like you in that I am planning my first step into breeding. I ordered some killifish eggs with a estimated hatch time sometime early march so I'm also looking at options that give me practicality without at all sacrificing design. I am leaning towards an Eheim as I too would prefer and all in one package.
> ...



Not sure about the last two you mentioned, but I would go for the current solo over the ehiem. It has a better light, straight cut glass and it's cheaper.


----------

